# Frame bags on carbon bike?



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I am beginning to sort out frame bags for bike packing and have the option of gearing up carbon or steel bikes. I would prefer using my carbon On-One 29er. It is stout and light with a good carbon fork. But are there issues with using bags on a carbon frame? I am not too worried about cosmetic issues (bikes are to be used), but wonder about other wear and tear issues on a carbon frame.

BTW I posted this on the Adventure Cycling forum. Not sure how much crossover there is on these forums.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been out on two runs now: 60 miles and 84 miles. The 84 miler was in the rain.

No problems on my Chinese carbon 29er. There is some cosmetic wear on the tubing where the velcro attachment straps have rubbed - but nothing serious or of structural concern.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

What type of bags are you using? I have read about Carousel, Revelate, Porcelain Rocket. Not sure of the differences. Scott's stuff at PR looks really nice, but he is way back logged, I think.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Just throw some 3M clear tape on the frame if you are worried about rub marks.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

You definitely want to tape it up.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Clear tape -- you mean postal-package style tape?

Also would like some advice on frame bag makers, although I am guessing there are many previous threads on this.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I use clear patches where the bag straps contact the frame. My frame isn't carbon, but I wanted to save the paint finish on my frame from getting damaged from the bag attachment points. Got em from crankskins.com.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

The tape folk are mentioning is either bike protection tape or 'helicopter' tape. If you're not going to be using your bags all the time, just put a few strips of duct tape where the bags are going to touch...you're better using cheap stuff too, as it's easier to take off and doesn't leave much gunk behind.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

I just checked out the crankskins website. Cool product. I had never seen that before. Thanks for the info.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Instead of the super expensive stuff from crankskins, just buy a roll of this from eBay and go to town

12"x36" 3M Scotchgard Paint Protection Film Bra 8 Mil Bulk - Clear | eBay

-Tom


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm assuming your carbon frame doesn't give you the option of fitting a conventional rack. I'd say you have three options. First, a bar bag. Very useful but you'll struggle to find one large enough for shoes, clothes, tools etc for four days. (If you replace your clipless pedals for cages and straps you can cycle in trainers and save taking extra shoes.)

___________________________

it's all here :Sedona restaurants l Cathedral Rock


----------



## SteveJfromtheSwitch (Feb 8, 2012)

trhoppe said:


> Instead of the super expensive stuff from crankskins, just buy a roll of this from eBay and go to town
> 
> 12"x36" 3M Scotchgard Paint Protection Film Bra 8 Mil Bulk - Clear | eBay
> 
> -Tom


great tip! i just got a custom frame bag for my Troll and i was worried about frame damage.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

I just use electrical tape on my carbon bits....cheep, does not leave that much of a residue and easily conformable for varying diameter/bendy bits


----------



## jojen (Jan 2, 2013)

*Ibera frame bags*

I've been following a discussion on Ibera frame bags here, will probably get one of these soon!

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/ibera-frame-bags-super-cheap-great-fit-830741.html


----------

